# Moving to Canada



## Sushma1976 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hello,

I am living in Dubai with my husband and 2 kids. Recently i developed an extreme obsesssion to move to UK or Canada and settle there. My husband and myself have 15 years of experience working in UAE in Customer suport (Purchase and sales and administrative level respectively. My husband has masters degree and me have bachelors degree.

My kids are 11 yrs and 6 yrs old. We do not have any job offers from Canada.

Plan is to go there and search for jobs, as I understand from browsing so many internet sites it is impossible to get jobs for those capacities while we are still here in Dubai, 

Now, my query is do we stand any chance to migrate to Canada, Is it worth moving to Canada quiting the jobs we have in Dubai.

If at all by Gods grace, we manage to pass our papers to move to Canada, can we get jobs for our qualifications.

Your honest answer is really appreciated.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

I doubt customer support (ie. customer service) jobs are in much demand.


----------



## Sushma1976 (Apr 12, 2014)

colchar said:


> I doubt customer support (ie. customer service) jobs are in much demand.


Thank you Colchar for your reply.

My main concern was are we eligible to enter canada without the jobs? Is there any other possibilities we can enter Canada.

My husband works as purchasing officer and myself administrative officer, he is 43 and im 39

Thank you


----------



## gemi_kk (Apr 12, 2014)

Sushma1976 said:


> Thank you Colchar for your reply.
> 
> My main concern was are we eligible to enter canada without the jobs? Is there any other possibilities we can enter Canada.
> 
> ...


Under FSW program, i think you can move without having a job. Thats the reason why CIC asks for proof of funds, so that you can survive.


----------



## Sushma1976 (Apr 12, 2014)

gemi_kk said:


> Under FSW program, i think you can move without having a job. Thats the reason why CIC asks for proof of funds, so that you can survive.


ray of hope.. thank you.

Are you settled in Canada?

how about the education, my elder one is in 5th and other one 2nd, can they cope with the educational system over there..Im concerned.


----------



## gemi_kk (Apr 12, 2014)

Sushma1976 said:


> ray of hope.. thank you.
> 
> Are you settled in Canada?
> 
> how about the education, my elder one is in 5th and other one 2nd, can they cope with the educational system over there..Im concerned.


They are kids. i think they will adapt in less than 6 months. initially, it might be a problem. but once done, they should be good. 

Do some research on schools over there. Its similar to US schools, Expect costs and values to be different.


----------

